# Can't turn wireless on after standby

## Stevendefeij

Hi I've never actually posted anything in the forum here so feel free to shout at me if I posted something wrong.

Anyway I'm using a HP 6710b laptop with a gentoo (mostly) stable install.

One thing I've never been able to fix but is quete anoying at times is the folowing problem.

If my laptop enters standby (on battery, I don't do standy on power) and my wireless is on when entering stanby I have no problem.

I can turn it on or off all is fine.

But when I enter standby with my wireless turned off, and then wake the laptop up.

I can't turn on my wireless anymore.

The wireless card is an intel 3945 the chipset is a intel 965GM chipset.

I'm using wicd this hapen's regardless of being connected to a wireless network or just being on cable internet.

----------

## lonrot_m

I am guessing you are using the iwlagn driver right?

can you post the output of:

```
grep "IWL" /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## Stevendefeij

 *lonrot_m wrote:*   

> I am guessing you are using the iwlagn driver right?
> 
> can you post the output of:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IWLAGN=m

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

CONFIG_IWL5000=y

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

I'm using iwl3945

----------

## toralf

I'm unsure about whether the package net-wireless/rfkill is necessary/useful too; but what happens if you use the rfkill command?

BTW here are the kernel config values :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ zgrep RFK /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y
```

 ?

----------

## Stevendefeij

 *toralf wrote:*   

> I'm unsure about whether the package net-wireless/rfkill is necessary/useful too; but what happens if you use the rfkill command?
> 
> BTW here are the kernel config values :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Before standby with wireless on:

0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN

	Soft blocked: no

	Hard blocked: no

1: hp-bluetooth: Bluetooth

	Soft blocked: no

	Hard blocked: no

2: hci0: Bluetooth

	Soft blocked: no

	Hard blocked: no

3: phy0: Wireless LAN

	Soft blocked: no

	Hard blocked: no

Before standby with wireless off or after standby when unable to turn wireless on:

0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN

	Soft blocked: yes

	Hard blocked: no

1: hp-bluetooth: Bluetooth

	Soft blocked: yes

	Hard blocked: no

3: phy0: Wireless LAN

	Soft blocked: no

	Hard blocked: 

It could be a firmware bug but I don't have this problem from windows 7

----------

## toralf

 *Stevendefeij wrote:*   

> It could be a firmware bug but I don't have this problem from windows 7

 For my ThinkPad I emerged this package net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode-8.24.2.12, probably you need a similar package too ?

----------

## Stevendefeij

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *Stevendefeij wrote:*   It could be a firmware bug but I don't have this problem from windows 7 For my ThinkPad I emerged this package net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode-8.24.2.12, probably you need a similar package too ?

 

already installed, my wireless works fine, I just can't turn it on when it is off when I enter standby.

edit:

Well after making rfkill modular in my kernel my wireless ceased to work completely (windows, gentoo and in opensolaris) so a hardware bug is not out of the question.

After a day of struggling my wireless is working again (BIOS updated but didn't help) but disabling and reenabling the wireless and removing power completely apparently did.

It seems I can actually turn on the wireless now when coming out of standby.

So problem solved however my bluetooth no longer works now and my wireless keeps blinking but I probably should spend some time rechecking my kernel settings.

----------

